# Assmat suspendue



## Mklg (13 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour a toutes
Je viens part cet email car j'ai reçu à ce jour un. Courrier de la pmi me disant que ma super nounou à été suspendu pour 4 mois a effet immédiat , des parents on mis un mouchard dans le sac de leur enfant et ma nounou ma avouer lui a avoir crier dessus je sais quand tant que maman sa ne peut pas être plaisant mais tout le monde est humain donc normal au bout d'un moment de craquer les parents de la petite on porter plainte pour violence verbale et avertit la pmi d'où la suspension de 4 mois , ma question est dois je la licencier afin quel touche son chômage ? Son renouvellement est pour le mois août donc ai je une chance quel soit renouveller car moi j'aime ma nounou elle est plus que parfaite avec mes enfants pour eux c'est une punition de ne plus pouvoir allez chez elle . Je suis vraiment en colère contre ses parents qui on eu une attitude disproportionné et contre la pmi qui nous dise gentiment merci d retrouver une autre nounou nos enfants aime s'attache et du jour au lendemain je dois refaire confiance en quelque uns pour laisser mes bout chou.
Merci de m'avoir lu et de vos réponses


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (13 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, oui vous pouvez la licencier.

Je comprends votre dilemme, mais, attention, ces parents, (même si je ne cautionne pas du tout le procédé), ont peut être, eux, une bonne raison pour avoir dénoncé votre am.

Bon courage.


----------



## nounoucat1 (13 Juillet 2022)

Je suis bien désolée que la nounou de votre enfant vous manque déjà. Une question quel âge a le petit sur lequel elle a crié .les cris provoquent la peur chez un petit et c'est bien de la maltraitance. Je n'aimerais pas du tout que des parents éprouvent le besoin de me filmer a mon insu, je n'ai jamais entendu un tel cas par chez nous . Si ça se trouve la nounou avait pris le petit en question en grippe.
Ne jugez pas sans savoir jusqu'où la nounou est allée trop loin.
J'ai constaté sur ce forum qu'en cas grave de petits coléreux on chante ça me fait plaisir que certaines collègues réagissent comme moi.


----------



## violetta (13 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir.
J'aime bien  ouvrir grands mes bras pour accueillir et envelopper l'enfant qui fait une colère .
Bien sûr,  si l'enfant est d'accord, ça calme et apaise de suite.


----------

